# spherical turning



## pickstock (Oct 6, 2010)

i wasnt sure if this is the best place to post this.
Im looking for some tips and tricks, or better yet plans on a spherical machining device.
id prefer non copyright or homade plans. but if needed im happy to buy them if somone can point me in the right direction


----------



## Jasonb (Oct 6, 2010)

Search the forum for "ball turner" and you will have plenty of reading

Start with this post and follow the Bedair link

http://bbs.homeshopmachinist.net/showthread.php?t=32425

Jason


----------



## Jasonb (Oct 6, 2010)

Think I must chase up my MEB. It usually arrives hear in the UK a day or two after the e-mail but I've not even had the e-mail yet?

I have a long enough cross slide to be able to mount the ball turner with teh compound and toolpost still in place







J


----------



## Omnimill (Oct 7, 2010)

Very nice Jason.

Vic.


----------



## T70MkIII (Oct 7, 2010)

Jasonb  said:
			
		

> Think I must chase up my MEB. It usually arrives hear in the UK a day or two after the e-mail but I've not even had the e-mail yet?



Should be on the way - I got my email today.

Sorry for the hijack, pickstock.


----------



## Jasonb (Oct 7, 2010)

It actually arrived yesterday and the e-mail a few hours later 

J


----------



## T70MkIII (Oct 8, 2010)

Got mine today in Oz!


----------



## pickstock (Oct 20, 2010)

not bothered by a jijack at all =)

i meant get back on and check earlier but forgot =(

thanks for the info guys just need to work out how to build amssive one =)


----------



## BenPeake (Oct 20, 2010)

Here's a ball cutter I made which can just be mounted on my QCTP. It incorporates a lead screw, so I can accurately adjust ball diameter.
















I took photos during the build:
http://peake-engines.com/spherical-cutter.php

Ball cutters are an awesome tool to have, and fascinating to watch, so whatever design you pick I'm sure you'll be pleased you did it.

Good Luck!


----------



## Lykle (Nov 18, 2010)

If you are still interested, I think I have my plans for the one I made ready for public consumption.

Or did I already post them in the download section.
I don't remember.

I will have a look on the other pc later.


----------

